# When to hunt a wallow



## Clipper (Aug 19, 2016)

I made my first pig hunting trip to Pine Log WMA this morning.  I decided to climb a steep ridge where I had shot at a turkey years ago and found a spring with several hog wallows in and around it.  Also a tree with mud on it about 24" high.  It is in an area of small, thick pines, with a hardwood ridge about 100 yards up the hill.  There were splashes of mud on the leaves that had not been rained on.

My question is:  is there a best time to hunt this wallow?  Morning, midday, or late afternoon?  Night is out since it is on a WMA.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 19, 2016)

Good advice I would think!  Sounds like a plan.  Let us know how it goes David.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 19, 2016)

Just go when you can David, you're retired. I've seen more in the late afternoon and late at night but I haven't hunted pigs that much in the morning. Pretty humid right now.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 20, 2016)

I've seen pigs in them at all times. Pigs move all day even in the middle of the summer and each pig is different as to its needs. It's not always a spot to cool. If bugs are bad I think they hit them harder as well.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 20, 2016)

"Pigs do have a few sweat glands, but they're not very useful for temperature adjustment. When the mercury rises on the farm, Wilber wallows in cool water or mud, which has the same evaporation effect as sweating."


----------



## robert carter (Aug 20, 2016)

In my experience pigs wallow when they go by one because its where they were going anyway..food,cover. A lot of wallows are created when timber is cut. Iv`e seen where oil was changed in equipment or maybe a busted hose put hydroilic oil on the ground. They will use those every time they go by`m but I don`t think it would draw them just for the wallow. I`ve also seen wallows down from where springs come out of the ground. Several of these at Ocmulgee WMA. 
  Personally for me I would rather cover ground to hunt pigs unless I was on a food source they wre hot on. Just my thoughts. If it was secluded I may put a trail cam on it just to see. RC


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 21, 2016)

Lots of good info posted.   I would add that there substantial differences between the hogs of North Georgia and those of Central and South Georgia.   The North Georgia pigs are much more nomadic in their travels.  You can be hunting fresh hog sign and the pigs that made it will often be many miles away.  This is especially true with boars.   Moving 10 miles overnight to a mountain hog is common if food sources are thin.   If you use trail cameras, I would hang one on the wallow.   Depending on cover, pigs will hit wallows at various times for sure but many wallows are never used during daylight hours.  This is often the case where it is anything less than very thick cover such as rhododendron thickets.   
Good luck.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 21, 2016)

I was at pine log Wednesday, and found what looked to be a wallow. The ground around it was we. I saw mud on all the trees around, and turkey tracks by the wallow. What was interesting was no hog tracks.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 21, 2016)

I agree with  what others have said. All a wallow tells you is that pigs were there at one point or another. Find out where they are and where they want to be- and meet them somewhere in the middle. I like to hunt the freshest sign that I can find- and the very freshest sign has pigs standing in it.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 21, 2016)

Go to the 3 minute mark and watch this big boar get up out of a mud hole in a ditch. I ran him out of it before dark. He went into the corn field. I caught him back in it at midnight. My last step made a noise and he came up out of there. He was real hard to make out in the mud.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 22, 2016)

Was planning to go back this afternoon but it didn't work out.  Next opportunity will be Wednesday and I will put a camera on the wallow to see how often they are using it.  I have walked creek bottoms, hardwoods, and pine thickets and the only good sign I found was in the pine thickets.

Thanks for all the help.  I realize the odds are against me hunting pigs in north Georgia but I am stubborn enough to keep trying.


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 23, 2016)

Keep the wind in your face and boots on the ground. You'll eventually find them!
In my opinion, hogs are made to be stalked. I love to hunt deer from a stand, but hogs I wanna spot and stalk.
Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 23, 2016)

Clipper said:


> Was planning to go back this afternoon but it didn't work out.  Next opportunity will be Wednesday and I will put a camera on the wallow to see how often they are using it.  I have walked creek bottoms, hardwoods, and pine thickets and the only good sign I found was in the pine thickets.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.  I realize the odds are against me hunting pigs in north Georgia but I am stubborn enough to keep trying.


David, I think stubborn and stickbows just kinda go together.


----------

